# Things to say to your SO



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Skooterfd (Mar 3, 2010)

Good morning sweetheart! Love ya!
Bye Angel catch ya later, I love you!
Good night sweetheart, I love you!

If you truely love someone you can never say it enough or too often!
She truely keeps me sane in an insane world!
Ron


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

*pablo neruda*

I love you as the plant that never blooms
but carries in itself the light of hidden flowers;
thanks to your love a certain solid fragrance,
risen from the earth, lives darkly in my body.

I love you without knowing how, or when, or from where.
I love you straightforwardly, without complexities or pride.​So I love you because I know no other way than this: ​where I does not exist, nor you,
so close that your hand on my chest is my hand,
so close that your eyes close as I fall asleep.​


----------



## tehTerminator (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish I could say: I'm sorry I couldn't be who you needed me to be, and that I let you believe that I could.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't, and don't, say anything spectacular, because when I say "I love you," I mean it to such a degree that nothing else needs to be said. Furthermore, I prefer subtler expressions of affection, like grabbing their hand and holding it, kissing them on the cheek, giving them a massage (or trying to!), *throwing them on the nearest sturdy horizontal object (sometimes the floor) and having my way with them*, etc.



pinkrasputin said:


> For the Adults Only:YouTube - Richard Cheese-Closer (Nine Inch Nails Cover) Yes, I'm crude. But it is what I would say to my SO.


HAHAHAHA! Absolutely hilarious!



snail said:


> Mmm, I don't understand what all of those calculations mean, but when you talk like that, it makes me want to throw you on the desk and have my way with you. Put down that laptop and I'll show you just how emotionally defenseless your logic leaves you. I will make you FEEL.
> 
> (Well, not really, because I'm a submissive, but it's a pleasant thought.)


Haha, I know exactly what you mean! Geeky guys are so sexy. >=D



Angelina said:


> I wish I could say: I'm sorry I couldn't be who you needed me to be, and that I let you believe that I could.


Well, this is rather sad. :sad:


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

If I had one,_ heh it happens now and then,_ I often ponder the imponderable.
I have 2 feet, 1 pair of shoes and a splendiferous pair of slippers. A tad gluttonous nae indulgent of my tootsies I might add
It would appear you have many shoes, a great many shoes, Indeed you need a super computer just to take inventory. Why?

And possibly why no boots above the knee  But alas as ive no SO i merely make do with the voices in my head


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Please don't drop me, because I've already fallen so hard for you....


----------



## tehTerminator (Mar 4, 2010)

Saboteur said:


> Well, this is rather sad. :sad:


This is life. ^^


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

Korvyna said:


> Please don't drop me, because I've already fallen so hard for you....


thats very nice, though i will never say it to a man, because no matter how much he love me i would never when he will get tired or bored and just drop me!!


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> For the Adults Only:YouTube - Richard Cheese-Closer (Nine Inch Nails Cover) Yes, I'm crude. But it is what I would say to my SO.


HAHAHAHAHHA this is absolutely hilarious


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

well i usually whisper in his ear "I missed you"


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

"you really smell"


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yes, I'm crude. But it is what I would say to my SO.


Have you heard of Lords of Acid?


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

*Incoherent mumbling*


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

hmm... we're both more of actions than words.
And we do say to each other would make us look like loonies... :mellow:


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't have a SO so I will make up something.

Don't feel like getting beat by you in video games tonight. can't we just cuddle or have sex/then cuddle tonight? :laughing: we all know none of that would happen. I am used to getting owned in video games so I would be able to do both.:laughing:


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Why is our teleportation machine not built yet? Busing out to Indiana takes soooo long.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's one I thought of: Could you help me with this sack?
Do we fuck before or after dinner?


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

^ I like your style.

Don't say "Oh *insert SO name*." It sounds cheesy, not sexy.
But I still say it T________T


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

"Touch my body throw me on the bed, I just want to make you feel like you never did"

Thanks Mariah Carey for showing me how to be romantic.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

If you want to be REALLY cheesy, tell them all your secret likings:










(Bawf)


----------



## Miss Tfy (Sep 28, 2010)

"You are a complete idiot to give me up. How could you be so selfish? Think of our children - they are just starting out in life. Their security and stability is infinitely more important than your desire to start all over again."


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

your orifices belong to me now!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Take off your pants, and I'll fix your teeth. :crazy:


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

You make me want to be a better man. 

You complete me. 



Why don't you go back to your home on whore island? 

Back to the kitchen wench!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

'nuff said.


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't want anybody else. When I think about you, I touch myself

Blondie - I Touch Myself / VBOX7


----------

